# Cantilever Top Coffee Table



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I am not sure if that is the best title for what I am looking for information on so I'll describe it.

A friend of mine was given an old Ethan Allen coffee table and now my wife wants me to figure out what it is, how to build, and then do so. Appearance wise it is relatively normal a coffee table sitting in front of the sofa. The catch is that rather than have to lean way over to use a laptop or eat food while sitting on the sofa, the whole top lifts out of the base and sits at whatever position you want it to regardless of how far you sit up or down in the sofa or how forward or back you sit.

If this doesn't make sense I can try and get some photos.

Just want to know if anyone has seen this or knows what you'd call it. Bonus points if anyone has any idea how to build one or a hardware source. I am not sure if the whole thing is beyond my relatively meager WW skills, but maybe not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2318&filter=coffee%20table


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

exactly…i actually got that link from my friend who has it earlier today. cant believe the hardware is that much.

anyone ever done one of these? I wonder how good the directions for the hardware would be. I am thinking id mess some alignment up on the table and it would never work right


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

There is a blog series and at least one project post here on lumberjocks that might be a starting point.

I think that hardware is a little high for what it is too. I think Lee Valley has the same or similar thing that is on Rockler for about $20 less.

You can almost buy a ready-made table with the lift top for what just the hardware costs!


----------

